# Interview process etc.



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

I wanted some insight into the hiring process for legal jobs or jobs in general within dubai. 
Going to start applying for entry level type jobs, have 2 years experience in NYC as a lawyer. 
What should I expect, & what types of resume verification do they do. I saw some posts speaking about degree verification, I am born & raised nyc, bachelors & jd reputable university. I know the hiring process is different. Do I need to get my pay stubs, schools transcripts etc. like some posts have suggested. & I know time varies, how long do you think it may take, going to go through these several recruitment agencies. & as a fallback, I guess I can apply for a teaching job. 

Appreciate the help, thanks in advance & trying to get up to the 5 posts min as well.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ALKEMIST said:


> I wanted some insight into the hiring process for legal jobs or jobs in general within dubai.
> Going to start applying for entry level type jobs, have 2 years experience in NYC as a lawyer.
> What should I expect, & what types of resume verification do they do. I saw some posts speaking about degree verification, I am born & raised nyc, bachelors & jd reputable university. I know the hiring process is different. Do I need to get my pay stubs, schools transcripts etc. like some posts have suggested. & I know time varies, how long do you think it may take, going to go through these several recruitment agencies. & as a fallback, I guess I can apply for a teaching job.
> 
> Appreciate the help, thanks in advance & trying to get up to the 5 posts min as well.


Hi,
You will need to get your highest degree certificates attested in your country (preferably before you come here) - as these will be required to process your work visa.
Are you special using in criminal or corporate law?
Out of interest - how do you think you could become a teacher with a law degree?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You will need to get your highest degree certificates attested in your country (preferably before you come here) - as these will be required to process your work visa.
> Are you special using in criminal or corporate law?
> Out of interest - how do you think you could become a teacher with a law degree?
> ...


Thanks, I will look into the attesting, never heard of it before, so thats 2 overpriced pieces of paper I need to get stamped before I depart.
I have a BA in political sci & JD, focused on intl law and alternative dispute resolution. As far as teaching, in America the JD is a pretty versatile degree, & I see many teaching job postings, be it poli sci english etc, those are viable subjects for my degree scope. I could definitely teach english worst come to worst. 
But I'm aspiring a legal gig.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Be aware that for a teaching post - you might find that you have specific teaching qualifications - check the KHDA website for Dubai requirements.
You can't "just teach a bit of English" here!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

I understand, ha, I was just thinking worst case scenario, Also, do I need to get my transcripts attested too? Im going to do both of my degrees, enough info on that in the forum (priceless info I may add), so will get to it on Monday.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ALKEMIST said:


> I understand, ha, I was just thinking worst case scenario, Also, do I need to get my transcripts attested too? Im going to do both of my degrees, enough info on that in the forum (priceless info I may add), so will get to it on Monday.


Attestation is only required when you get a job and the visa is to be processed. I would not spend money on it right away.
Some employers may choose to do a background check via third parties - they would just need copies of your documents (not attested ones).

You first need to secure a job, which is the much harder part.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Attestation is only required when you get a job and the visa is to be processed. I would not spend money on it right away.
> Some employers may choose to do a background check via third parties - they would just need copies of your documents (not attested ones).
> 
> You first need to secure a job, which is the much harder part.


Point taken, you are right. I'm planning on applying this week, then waiting about 2-3 weeks before I head out there. I know thats a short window & I may be overly optimistic, but I see many job openings in various legal fields so hoping the odds work out.

I'm shooting for about a 80k+ usd range, I guess I shall find out how feasible that may be.
Any other tips will be appreciated, 

On a sidenote, I do see on many postings that there are levels of quasi discrimination sex race etc. I know its allowed there. I'm ethnically pakistani, but American born raised; how may that affect my job prospects if any.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It doesn't matter what passport you have, if you look Pakistani/African/Western, you'll be treated as a Pakistani/African/Westerner.

Sad but true.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

ALKEMIST said:


> Point taken, you are right. I'm planning on applying this week, then waiting about 2-3 weeks before I head out there. I know thats a short window & I may be overly optimistic, but I see many job openings in various legal fields so hoping the odds work out.
> 
> I'm shooting for about a 80k+ usd range, I guess I shall find out how feasible that may be.
> Any other tips will be appreciated,
> ...


Hi Alkemist, 

2-3 weeks is a very short window indeed. Most things, but especially recruitment, move at a very slow pace here. Don't be surprised if you don't hear anything back regarding your applications before you get here. Having said that, I would encourage you to come here anyway. You stand a higher chance of getting call backs and interviews if you are physically present in this city and have a UAE phone number. Being here will also give you a chance to network and meet with professionals in your field. Networking is many times more effective than applying online.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> It doesn't matter what passport you have, if you look Pakistani/African/Western, you'll be treated as a Pakistani/African/Westerner.
> 
> Sad but true.


That is true to an extent. I just want to add that racism and discrimination is different here than how it is defined in the states. People may openly ask you your nationality, marital status, religion, your due date etc. These things would be considered quite offensive somewhere else, but here they are just trying to make "conversation". 

I look Indian, speak "Indian" (Hindi) and have an Indian passport. Rascal is right, even if I had an American Passport, I would still get treated the same way. But I have noticed that getting treated as an Indian has helped me more times than it has hurt me


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> It doesn't matter what passport you have, if you look Pakistani/African/Western, you'll be treated as a Pakistani/African/Westerner.
> 
> Sad but true.


Seeing as this doesnt happen in the west as blatantly as it does in the uae, i would actually like to know the history behind all this.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's more complex that you suggest.

If you're from a well off family in India or Pakistan or even Africa, and can talk the talk and walk the walk and strut your stuff, you will be very well treated in the UAE.

This country is more class based than racial/nationality based. For all the talk about discrimination, outside the Emiratis the largest group of affluent expats are actually South Asians, who own many businesses and occupy senior roles in major companies. 

In short, a Pakistani labourer will be treated like sh&t but a Pakistani housewife in a new Mercedes? Not so much. If anything, they tend to be the ones treating other people like sh&t  

There are also many expats from the UK or USA whose heritage is originally from Asia/South Asia and my experience is that they tend to be treated pretty well. My company definitely treats them no differently. 



The Rascal said:


> It doesn't matter what passport you have, if you look Pakistani/African/Western, you'll be treated as a Pakistani/African/Westerner.
> 
> Sad but true.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> It doesn't matter what passport you have, if you look Pakistani/African/Western, you'll be treated as a Pakistani/African/Westerner.
> 
> Sad but true.


Appreciate the honesty


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

taliacottage said:


> Hi Alkemist,
> 
> 2-3 weeks is a very short window indeed. Most things, but especially recruitment, move at a very slow pace here. Don't be surprised if you don't hear anything back regarding your applications before you get here. Having said that, I would encourage you to come here anyway. You stand a higher chance of getting call backs and interviews if you are physically present in this city and have a UAE phone number. Being here will also give you a chance to network and meet with professionals in your field. Networking is many times more effective than applying online.


Makes sense; thats why I want to get there, I know it may take a few weeks but as long as I procure one, thats all that matters.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

This is along the lines of what I expected, definitely encouraging then. The classism is rampant all through out the world with a very few exceptions. 
I'm a new yorker & even when I travel europe etc, when I meet a fellow paki, that commonality definitely leads to some good conversations, a discount or chai.
But I guess thats why the last time I was in Dubai, people went out of their way to speak english to me, even thought I spoke to them in Punjabi or Urdu, once I told them I was from the US. But thats a whole different conversation





TallyHo said:


> It's more complex that you suggest.
> 
> If you're from a well off family in India or Pakistan or even Africa, and can talk the talk and walk the walk and strut your stuff, you will be very well treated in the UAE.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

Any do's & don'ts as far as job applications I should be aware of? I know i have to take a picture for my resume, weird, but makes me now wish I was a few pounds lighter.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

From what i heard from networking, is that lawyers get paid peanuts here compared to the states.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

crt454 said:


> From what i heard from networking, is that lawyers get paid peanuts here compared to the states.


Really? From the postings, they seem to pay a bit more especially when taking into account the salaries being untaxed. In america we have to pay about 30-40% in taxes, & only federal tax above i believe 96k in earnings abroad. Hopefully thats not the case; I'm nobody special still being fairly new, but I know I will be an asset, so I guess we wait & see what happens.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

How much previous employment verification do prospective employers in dubai conduct?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ALKEMIST said:


> How much previous employment verification do prospective employers in dubai conduct?


Why do you ask that?


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Why do you ask that?


I want to know whether I should be ready to have paystubs, & give a heads up to my previous employer; 1 of the partners & I have a good relationship, so I'm confident he would give me a better recommendation than others. Also, I worked in east africa past year, supervisors change number every few months, & I'd have to reconnect to get updated info. thanks


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

ALKEMIST said:


> How much previous employment verification do prospective employers in dubai conduct?


I don't even think I had mine done considering I work for a bank.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> I don't even think I had mine done considering I work for a bank.


I'm looking for legal, I was doubting they'd go deep especially giving the time difference; I'd have to get cell number just in case, as more than likely dubai would be calling out of office hours.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most employers with a decent HR/recruitment team will be looking to take up references. I doubt they'd ask the candidate for proof of earnings.


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Most employers with a decent HR/recruitment team will be looking to take up references. I doubt they'd ask the candidate for proof of earnings.


Ok, sounds good, I will get the info then, and the earnings with paystubs was a bit much in my opinion.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

ALKEMIST said:


> I understand, ha, I was just thinking worst case scenario, Also, do I need to get my transcripts attested too? Im going to do both of my degrees, enough info on that in the forum (priceless info I may add), so will get to it on Monday.


Its difficult to get teaching positions here, I have an American friend who spent a year trying to get an English language teaching job. Had been doing it for ten years in the US, had education and teaching qualification and ended up only picking up piecemeal work. He is now in Egypt as the demand there is massive


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Navaron said:


> Its difficult to get teaching positions here, I have an American friend who spent a year trying to get an English language teaching job. Had been doing it for ten years in the US, had education and teaching qualification and ended up only picking up piecemeal work. He is now in Egypt as the demand there is massive


Think you meant to post this somewhere else perhaps? OP isn't a teacher


----------



## ALKEMIST (Oct 5, 2015)

Navaron said:


> Its difficult to get teaching positions here, I have an American friend who spent a year trying to get an English language teaching job. Had been doing it for ten years in the US, had education and teaching qualification and ended up only picking up piecemeal work. He is now in Egypt as the demand there is massive


Wow, from all the job listings, I thought it'd be very feasible to get a teaching job worst come to worst. I have it as a plan B per se, since everyone is saying its pretty difficult to procure a legal job.


----------

